# Jandy gray valve



## o2284200 (Aug 27, 2013)

Which replacement o-rings for this Jandy gray valve? 
And how do I lubricate both the o-rings & the handle? 
Thanks!


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Aug 27, 2013)

Any series of identification numbers on the valve housing?

There should be a size indicator of some sort.


----------



## o2284200 (Aug 28, 2013)

Couldn't find any but after looking online, it appears Zodiac now owns Jandy.  While looking through their online brochure http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/8cf3a979#/8cf3a979/216, I believe I may have the Gray Jandy Valve (3-port) part# 1154, 2875 sans the Grease Cup Kit


----------

